# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi về coupler/khớp nối mềm

## Gamo

Hế nhô các bác,

Em đang độ lại cái máy CNC, kẹt nỗi là "cái của em" ngắn quá, nên cần 3-4 cái coupler dài. Thế thì hôm trước qua nhà đại ca Nam CNC đã trấn lột được 1 con coupler rất đẹp chai & 1 con step vĩ đại. 

Xin xỏ hơn nữa mất công chả khóc nên em ra Tạ Uyên mua 3 con spider coupler Trung Quốc bằng gang màu đen thùi chưa có lỗ.
Sau đó em đưa cho thợ tiện nó tiện & bắt lỗ ốc cấy. Tuy nhiên 3 con coupler này mặc dù chạm nhau rất chặt nhưng vẻ ngoài của nó không thẳng băng, hơn xộc xệch nên em cũng hơi lo. Chưa kể là em nghe truyền thuyết của nhiều cụ rằng máy CNC của các cụ ấy bị điên, chỉ cần thay coupler là chạy lại bình thường.

Do đó em xin mạn phép hỏi các cao thủ như sau:
1. Em dùng loại coupler như trên cho máy CNC có ổn ko? Hình em nó từa tựa thế này

2. Loại coupler đẹp chai thế này thì có chỗ nào ở TP.HCM bán ko? (đương nhiên là ngoài bãi đồ cũ tại Vĩnh Viễn vì em ko tìm thấy bộ nào đủ dài & đủ nhỏ cả)

3. Ngoài ra, em có một đống coupler nhưng phải tội hơi ngắn, không đủ dài để nối motor & cốt vít me được. Vậy có cách nào nối dài cốt vít me hay cốt motor ko? Máy CNC mà mình dùng cốt nối dài kiểu đó có ổn ko?

Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Nam CNC

ông hai còn 1 cái như thế , qua mà làm thêm 2 cái sơmi thi ok.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mày có con nào đường kính khoảng 25mm-30mm mà dài cỡ 40mm hay 50mm ko? Thôi để tao cứ xài mấy con Tạ Uyên trước đã, nếu vòng tròn ra thành ellipse là hiểu => qua xin xỏ tiếp  :Smile: 

(Xin nhiều quá mất công mày hết đồ, lúc cần làm ko có là lôi tau ra chửi )

----------


## biết tuốt

ngắn quá cũng là cái tôi hehe ,em nghĩ nó có tiêu chuẩn cả rồi bác , nếu k được chắc bác có nước dịch vitme và motor lại gần nhau thôi

----------


## Gamo

Hix, dịch được thì nói làm giề hả bác, nó là mấy cái trượt hộp  :Smile: )

Mấy con coupler em mua tại Tạ Uyên thì dài bác ợ. Rảnh thì tự chế coupler luôn cho nó máu  :Smile: )
(có điều chưa hiểu gì về tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật cho coupler thôi)

----------


## biết tuốt

áp dụng tiêu chuẩn vc đi  :Stick Out Tongue:  ra mua thanh cao su  dẻo về  khoét lỗ 2 đầu dài mấy mà chả có bác , rồi dùng đai siết lại thì vô tư

----------


## thuhanoi

Một cái không đủ, dùng 2...3 cái

----------


## taih2

> áp dụng tiêu chuẩn vc đi  ra mua thanh cao su  dẻo về  khoét lỗ 2 đầu dài mấy mà chả có bác , rồi dùng đai siết lại thì vô tư


Hehehe chuẩn rồi bác Gamo làm  chuột bạch xem thế nào ? Bác mua ống  hơi dành cho máy nén khí gắn vào bác dùng 2 cái cổ dê siết 2 đầu là ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy cha bày bậy ko, em làm xong phay con mèo chắc thành con chuột quá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

> Một cái không đủ, dùng 2...3 cái


Cái này là sai lầm phổ biến của anh em khi đi chơi với người iu à nha, dùng 1 cái an toàn hơn 2..3 cái  :Cool:

----------


## writewin

khoản cách từ cốt moto đến visme lớn quá thì anh tiện thêm 1 cái chốt có lổ bằng cốt motor đầu còn lại thì có đường kính ngoài bằng lổ khớp nối, thế là xong, 
ngắn qua thì nối thêm vô cho dài,,hehe, nhỏ wa thì chêm somi cho lơn,,hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái này là sai lầm phổ biến của anh em khi đi chơi với người iu à nha, dùng 1 cái an toàn hơn 2..3 cái


Hih, đúng thế - có kinh nghiệm có khác

----------

